# Where to eat in Charleston, SC?



## LowRent (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be in Charleston, SC July 10-12. Where would you recommend for the best BBQ?


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> I'll be in Charleston, SC July 10-12. Where would you recommend for the best BBQ?


Low, I'll put you a list together.  Between Jack W and myself I'm sure we can get you to a couple of good places.  And hopefuly be able to steer you away from a couple too.


----------



## LowRent (Jun 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Low, I'll put you a list together.  Between Jack W and myself I'm sure we can get you to a couple of good places.  And hopefuly be able to steer you away from a couple too.



Outstanding. Thank you.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 20, 2006)

Finney's place.   =D>  =P~ 

Charleston is considered one of the culinary mecca's of the US.  You have to consider more than Q when you visit the area. 

Where will you be staying?

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 20, 2006)

Oops... I forgot about you LR.

There are few good BBQ places here.  Tons of excellent gourmet food.

As for BBQ:
  Jim and Nick's - Downtown on King St.  This is your most expensive choice.
  JB's Smokehouse - Maybank Hwy in W. Ashley.  Good ribs
  Melvin's - Houston Northcutt in Mt. Pleasant.
  Momma Brown's - Coleman Blvd, Mt Pleasant

There are others, but these came to mind.

If you want to know my restaurant top picks, let me know.  I eat at good restaurants as often as I can afford.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 20, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Oops... I forgot about you LR.
> 
> There are few good BBQ places here.  Tons of excellent gourmet food.
> 
> ...



I prefer Bessingers on Savannah Hwy to Melvin's.  I don't know why, it's the same stuff.  I've heard good things about Music Man's in Moncks Corner, but have never been.  I go to Browns and enjoy the buffet but not the Q so much.   Duke's in Hollywood and Ridgeville are dependable.  Sweatman's in Eutawville is always on time. 

While in Charleston, a trip to Sienna on Daniel Island is a must.  So is a trip to Jack's Cosmic Dogs.  Ken Vedrinski, at Sienna, is a world renouned chef and worth every bit of the 1/2 weeks pay it takes to eat in his establishemnt.   Have the Cosmic Dog, at Jacks, as it's posted.  I haven't found a better slaw dog anywhere.  

Enjoy the stay. 

Jack


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2006)

It ain't BBQ but we ate at Poogans Porch... now that's good eatin  =P~   

Can't go to Charleston without eating She Crab soup!!  it just wouldnt be right.


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> It ain't BBQ but we ate at Poogans Porch... now that's good eatin  =P~
> 
> Can't go to Charleston without eating She Crab soup!!  it just wouldnt be right.


Thanks for calling me when you were here... you could have bought me dinner.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wooooo dat was like 5 or 6 years ago.. befo young-uns...seems like an eternity ago


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> This is just what I need.........Wife and I are going to be in Charleston the week of July 4th. I will be looking for good places to eat. We are staying in the LaQuinta Inn across from the marina if I understood the directions. We have never been to Charleston before......looking forward to it.


Which marina?  The place is full of em. 8-[ 
If you want restaurant suggestions, let us know.  It isn't cheap to eat here... but it's goooooood.  There are places that won't bankrupt you to go to that still have excellent food.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 26, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Hey Chris ..... the place we are staying at in Charleston on Ashley Pointe Dr. We will be down the week of the 4th. Got any suggestions of other things to do or must see places. Thanks for the info. :!:  :!:



I'm not Chris, but I did see him on Food Network this weekend...oh wait a minute that's another guy.

Find the Visitors Center at Meeting and John St. Downtown.  All of the directions and tourist information is in that building.  

I'm not sure where Ashley Pointe Dr. is.  Are you Downtown or on one of the islands.  Either way, take the carriage ride that begins at the city market.  It is the best way to see the old city.  When your done you'll know where you want to visit.  The old city is not that bad to walk around.  You'll definatly get to see the battery and all of the old homes.  With a little shopping and meals, thats a day right there.  The aquarium is a nice attraction with a IMAX right next door.  Patriots point and Fort Sumter are both  tourist destinations and nice trips.  Fort Sumter requires a tour boat.  Patriots point is where the Aircraft Carrier Yorktown is moored and you can drive there.  The trip over the bridge to Mount Pleasant is pretty cool over our new bridge.  Patriots Point and Brittlebank park have the best Fire Works displays.  The local minor league baseball team The River Dogs always play on the 4th.  A ticket to the game includes the Brittlebank park fireworks.  It's always a good time, but you'll want to get your ticket asap. 

http://www.riverdogs.com/

Those attractions will shoot two days easy.  

If you need more places to go, Finney's house is a tourist destination in it's own right.  The beers are cold and the food is always good.   

Enjoy your stay, Charleston is a remarkable city.

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 26, 2006)

To add to what Jack said... Go out to Fort Sumter and see where the "War of Northern Aggression" started.  Tour one of the plantations.  And EAT, EAT, EAT.  Food is great in Chucktown.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> To add to what Jack said... Go out to Fort Sumter and see where the "War of Northern Aggression" started.  Tour one of the plantations.  And EAT, EAT, EAT.  Food is great in Chucktown.



I recomend Middleton Plantation if your on the Ashley side of the world.  Boone Hall if your on the Cooper side.  Charleston is the place where the "Ashley and Cooper Rivers meet to form the Atlantic Ocean".

Finney is on the nose with the eatin part.  Bettered only by New Orleans, and that is a matter of opinion.

Jack


----------



## LowRent (Jul 5, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney's place.   =D>  =P~
> 
> Charleston is considered one of the culinary mecca's of the US.  You have to consider more than Q when you visit the area.



Sure. Unfortunately, however, we're only there for 3 nights.



			
				Jack W. said:
			
		

> Where will you be staying?
> 
> Jack



Mount Pleasant.


----------



## LowRent (Jul 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> As for BBQ:
> Jim and Nick's - Downtown on King St.  This is your most expensive choice.
> JB's Smokehouse - Maybank Hwy in W. Ashley.  Good ribs
> Melvin's - Houston Northcutt in Mt. Pleasant.
> Momma Brown's - Coleman Blvd, Mt Pleasant


We'll be sure to hit at least one of these.



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> If you want to know my restaurant top picks, let me know.  I eat at good restaurants as often as I can afford.



Sure, but if it costs more than say $15-20/plate we won't go. What are you top picks at that and lower price points?


----------



## LowRent (Jul 5, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> While in Charleston, a trip to Sienna on Daniel Island is a must.  So is a trip to Jack's Cosmic Dogs.  Ken Vedrinski, at Sienna, is a world renouned chef and worth every bit of the 1/2 weeks pay it takes to eat in his establishemnt.   Have the Cosmic Dog, at Jacks, as it's posted.  I haven't found a better slaw dog anywhere.
> 
> Enjoy the stay.
> 
> Jack



I'll for sure try to give those dogs from Jack's Cosmic Dogs a try.

Here's an interesting comment attributed to Alton Brown, "The Cosmic Dog was dubbed "the best hot dogs I've every had" by TV Food Network personality Alton Brown. TV Food Network personality Alton Brown."


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make sure you order the "Cosmic Dog" and then any other one you might want to try.  That blue cheese slaw and sweet potato mustard is an out of this world combo. :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 5, 2006)

Alton Brown and Bizzaro Alton Brown(Finney) speak the truth.  

If I had a restaurant of my own and offered Hot Dogs, the cosmic dog would be there.

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Alton Brown and *Bizzaro Alton Brown(Finney)* speak the truth.
> 
> If I had a restaurant of my own and offered Hot Dogs, the cosmic dog would be there.
> 
> Jack



It might have just been me?!?!?!?!? :dunno:

I did say, *"I'm Just Here For The Food"* when I came in.  And told them that the dogs where, *"Good Eats"*.   8-[


----------



## LowRent (Jul 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Make sure you order the "Cosmic Dog" and then any other one you might want to try.  That blue cheese slaw and sweet potato mustard is an out of this world combo. :!:



You can count on it.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 5, 2006)

If you want "New South" cuisine, go to Magnolias . I have eaten there several times and love it, but it is $$$!


----------



## LowRent (Jul 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> If you want "New South" cuisine, go to Magnolias . I have eaten there several times and love it, but it is $$$!



I'm too poor to be picky. New south, old south, middle earth south, don't care so long as its good.


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go to the *Boulevard Dinner *in Mt. Pleasant.  Best cheap (if any of it is) food in the area.  *The Mustard Seed *in Mt. Pleasant is another one with great food and cheaper than downtown Charleston prices.


----------



## LowRent (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright, I did go to Cosmic dog. Very good. I had the Cosmic Dog & asked the owner to give me whatever Alton Brown ate. The owner gave us what he said Alton had on his first visit--which, if you're interested, I characterized as a "little bit of everything."

Never did to BBQ. The wife had an upset stomach... she'd kill me if she knew I wrote that but I did want to leave some sort of explanation given the nature of this forum.

That said, I really liked Hyman's Seafood if anyone is interested. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 21, 2006)

It appears Alton will be highlighting Jack's Cosmic Dogs on Feasting on Asphalt.  I wonder what he'll be ordering this time.  My goal is to get the itenerary and get a Pic of Alton and Bizzaro Alton Brown(Finney) standing side by side.  It will be an occassion fit to frame. :razz:  :grin: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 22, 2006)

Gotta see that pic.


----------



## Finney (Jul 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Gotta see that pic.


ME too.   
My Hero.


----------

